# Jugendweihe



## bearded

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin:* Aus diesem Thread abgespalten. 



Hutschi said:


> In der Schule redeten uns die Lehrer mit Vornamen und "Sie" an, nachdem wir Jugendweihe hatten. Das hatte nichts mit Partys zu tun.



Interessant, dass es (mancherorts) in Deutschland eine 'Jugendweihe' gibt/gab… In Italien existiert sowas nicht, und auch der Begriff ist unbekannt.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Interessant, dass es (mancherorts) in Deutschland eine 'Jugendweihe' gibt/gab… In Italien existiert sowas nicht, und auch der Begriff ist unbekannt.


Die Jugendweihe war in der DDR ein säkularer Ersatz für religiöse Feiern wie Firmung oder Konfirmation.  Mit Religion hatte man es im Sozialismus nicht so, aber die Jugendlichen wollten halt trotzdem einen Anlass, um Geschenke von Verwandten und Freunden einzusacken, also musste ein alternatives Event her.


----------



## bearded

Alles klar. Danke, Demiurg.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Demiurg said:


> Die Jugendweihe war in der DDR ein säkularer Ersatz für religiöse Feiern wie Firmung oder Konfirmation.  Mit Religion hatte man es im Sozialismus nicht so, aber die Jugendlichen wollten halt trotzdem einen Anlass, um Geschenke von Verwandten und Freunden einzusacken, also musste ein alternatives Event her.



Manche waren halt auch im Realsozialismus noch Kapitalisten...


----------



## Gernot Back

HilfswilligerGenosse said:


> Manche waren halt auch im Realsozialismus noch Kapitalisten...


Ich glaube nicht, dass es bei der Jugendweihe in der damaligen DDR in erster Linie um das Bedürfnis von Jugendlichen ging, Geschenke abzukassieren; vielmehr ging es dabei, wie auch bei vordergründig religiösen Anlässen wie _Taufe_, _Kommunion_, _Konfirmation_, _Firmung_, _kirchliche Trauung_, etc. darum, sich gegenseitig seiner Seilschaften zu versichern: Wer seinen Chef zum Trauzeugen oder zum Taufpaten seines Kindes macht, erwartet dafür "Vitamin B" und Protektion für sich selbst und seinen Sprössling.


----------



## Demiurg

Gernot Back said:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es bei der Jugendweihe in der damaligen DDR in erster Linie um das Bedürfnis von Jugendlichen ging, Geschenke abzukassieren ...



Meine Bemerkung oben war ironisch gemeint. Laut Wikpedia war die Jugendweihe in der DDR fast schon eine Pflichtveranstaltung:


> Im Mai 1953 fasste das Politbüro der Kommunistischen Partei der Sowjetunion einen Beschluss über „Maßnahmen zur Gesundung der politischen Lage in der DDR“, der auch eine sozialistische Alternative zur Konfirmation vorsah. Mit gewaltigem Druck wurde die formal aufgebaute Jugendweihe durch ihre zeitliche Nähe zu Ostern und Pfingsten und ihrer pseudosakralen Inhalte zu einem vordergründigen Gegenentwurf zur evangelischen Konfirmation und der katholischen Firmung etabliert. Aber auch konfessionell gebundene Jugendliche sollten (parallel zur Konfirmation/Firmung) an den Jugendweihefeiern teilnehmen. Sie sollte eine Konkurrenz zur Konfirmation sein und war ein Instrument zur Erziehung der Jugend im Sinne marxistisch-leninistischer Weltanschauung der SED-Ideologie. (....)



Aber die ostdeutschen Kollegen hier im Forum können sicher mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## Sowka

Aber die Jugendweihe an sich gab es schon vorher, soweit ich weiß. Und so steht es auch in dem zitierten Wiki-Artikel:



> Die Weimarer Republik (1918–1933) war die „Blütezeit“ der Jugendweihen. Es etablierten sich vor allem die Jugendweihen der proletarischen Freidenkerbünde der Arbeiterparteien SPD und KPD, bei den Gewerkschaften, bei den Anarchisten und Anarchosyndikalisten.[16] Insgesamt blieb die Jugendweihe zu Zeiten der Weimarer Republik jedoch eine gesellschaftliche Randerscheinung. Über 95 % der Jugendlichen feierten nach wie vor das Fest der Konfirmation bzw. der Firmung.



Es ist nach meinem Verständnis ein Fest, bei dem der junge Mensch auf dem Weg ins Erwachsenwerden gefeiert wird. Ich empfinde es so: Diese Jahre im Leben sind von vielen Widersprüchlichkeiten, auch Ängsten, Hoffnungen, Unsicherheiten geprägt (so war es bei mir). Da tut es gut, einfach ein wenig gefeiert zu werden.


----------



## Frank78

Gernot Back said:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es bei der Jugendweihe in der damaligen DDR in erster Linie um das Bedürfnis von Jugendlichen ging, Geschenke abzukassieren; vielmehr ging es dabei, wie auch bei vordergründig religiösen Anlässen wie _Taufe_, _Kommunion_, _Konfirmation_, _Firmung_, _kirchliche Trauung_, etc. *darum, sich gegenseitig seiner Seilschaften zu versichern: Wer seinen Chef zum Trauzeugen oder zum Taufpaten seines Kindes macht, erwartet dafür "Vitamin B" und Protektion für sich selbst und seinen Sprössling*.



 Und wer soll das bei einer Jugendweihe gewesen sein?

Es ging vielmehr darum dem Heranwachsenden einzutrichtern, dass es nun Zeit wird ein "sozialistischer Vollbürger" zu werden. Deswegen gab es ja auch vorher ein paar Stunden politische Gehirnwäsche und Lobpreisung des "großen Bruders", gefolgt vom obligatorischen Ausflug nach Buchenwald.


----------



## elroy

Frank78 said:


> gefolgt vom obligatorischen Ausflug nach Buchenwald


 Heftig!


----------



## Gernot Back

Frank78 said:


> Und wer soll das bei einer Jugendweihe gewesen sein?


Einen zur Jugendweihe berufenen Paten, der nachdem er bereits Taufpate war, in besonderer Verpflichtung stand, gab es sicherlich bei der Jugendweihe  nicht. Aber man konnte anhand dieses künstlich geschaffenen Events dennoch überprüfen, wer einem nahestand. Der zeigte sich nämlich mit einer Geldspende oder sonstigen Geschenken erkenntlich.

Nur darum, sich dieser Nahestehenden zu vergewissern, geht es bei solchen Events wie Taufe, Kommunion, Firmung, Konfirmation, Trauung oder eben Jugendweihe! Mit Religion oder sonstiger Weltanschauung hat das nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts zu tun!


----------



## Frank78

Gernot Back said:


> Einen zur Jugendweihe berufenen Paten, der nachdem er bereits Taufpate war, in besonderer Verpflichtung stand, gab es sicherlich bei der Jugendweihe  nicht. Aber man konnte anhand dieses künstlich geschaffenen Events dennoch überprüfen, wer einem nahestand. Der zeigte sich nämlich mit einer Geldspende oder sonstigen Geschenken erkenntlich.
> 
> Nur darum, sich dieser Nahestehenden zu vergewissern, geht es bei solchen Events wie Taufe, Kommunion, Firmung, Konfirmation, Trauung oder eben Jugendweihe! Mit Religion oder sonstiger Weltanschauung hat das nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts zu tun!



Wenn du so denkst, dann solltest du aber auch keine Geburtstage, Weihnachten, Hochzeiten, etc. mehr feiern. Den meisten die Jugendweihe hatten, war völlig Wurst welche Verwandten da gekommen sind, sie haben nur darauf gewartet sich von der Feier absetzen zu können, um mit gleichaltrigen, das erste Bier zu trinken.


----------



## Hutschi

Jugendweihen gibt es auch weiterhin.
In vielen Kulturen finden eine Art Riten statt, um die Kindheit zu beenden und den Übergang zum Erwachsensein zu markieren.

Jugendweihe wurde (wie ich sehe) kontrovers empfunden.
Für mich war das Ergebnis positiv.

Eingeführt wurde das Ereignis (und damit der Begriff) schon im 19. Jahrhundert.

Eines der wichtigsten Geschenke für mich war 1968 das Jugendweihebuch "Weltall-Erde-Mensch".  In ihm wurden in kurzer Form verschiedenartigste Wissensgebiete dargestellt.
Später wurde es durch ein anderes Buch ersetzt, das bei Weitem nicht so interessant war.

Ich sehe, dass viele die Jugendweihe gar nicht vom Kind her betrachten, das erwachsen wird, sondern aus Gründen der Bildung von Verbindungen zwischen den Eltern.

Ich habe es eher wie Sowka empfunden.


Sowka said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Es ist nach meinem Verständnis ein Fest, bei dem der junge Mensch auf dem Weg ins Erwachsenwerden gefeiert wird. Ich empfinde es so: Diese Jahre im Leben sind von vielen Widersprüchlichkeiten, auch Ängsten, Hoffnungen, Unsicherheiten geprägt (so war es bei mir). Da tut es gut, einfach ein wenig gefeiert zu werden.



Sprachlich interessant ist aber tatsächlich die Verbindung zur Kirche und deren Traditionen.
Jugend_weihe._

In Dresden war ich in den letzten Jahren bei mehreren Jugendweihefeiern dabei.
Sie sind (formal) sehr ähnlich zu meiner eigenen. Nur das Jugendweihegelöbnis gibt es nicht mehr. (Geloben ist sprachlich verwandt zu Glauben, was wir wohl instinktiv wussten, als wir statt "ja, das geloben wir" scherzhaft "ja, das globen wir" sagten.

Auch wenn ich mich mit über das Gelöbnis lustig machte, schätzte ich die Jugendweihe aber.


----------



## bearded

Frank78 said:


> Deswegen gab es ja auch vorher ein paar Stunden politische Gehirnwäsche und Lobpreisung des "großen Bruders", gefolgt vom obligatorischen Ausflug nach Buchenwald.


Du erwähnst hier den Ausflug nach Buchenwald bloß als eine (weitere) unangenehme Verpflichtung, scheint mir.  Ich denke hingegen, dass ein solcher Ausflug  für alle Menschen lehrreich und nützlich war/wäre.  Es war gar nicht so falsch, die Jungs dahin zu schicken: das war vielleicht die eigentliche Jugendweihe.


----------



## Frank78

bearded said:


> Du erwähnst hier den Ausflug nach Buchenwald bloß als eine (weitere) unangenehme Verpflichtung, scheint mir.  Ich denke hingegen, dass ein solcher Ausflug  für alle Menschen lehrreich und nützlich war/wäre.  Es war gar nicht so falsch, die Jungs dahin zu schicken: das war vielleicht die eigentliche Jugendweihe.



Well, the visit was to commemorate Ernst Thälmann (a notorious stalinist) and other communist victims and not all of them and to get commited to the socialist cause.


----------



## bearded

Frank78 said:


> Well, the visit was to commemorate Ernst Thälmann (a notorious stalinist) and other communist victims and not all of them and to get commited to the socialist cause.


Oh, ich verstehe. Dieser Zusammenhang war mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Hutschi

Als ich mit meiner Klasse ca.1969 in Buchenwald war, gedachten wir aller Opfer. Ernst Thälmann wurde namentlich erwähnt. Aber es ging auch und stark um die anderen. Es war für mich erschreckend, wie Deutsche dort mit Gefangenen umgingen. Wir sahen auch die Verbrennungsöfen. Dass die Beschriftung ("Jedem das Seine") zugleich einen Protest des Schöpfers der Schrift darstellte, indem er Schriftformen verwendete, die von Juden geschaffen waren, lernten wir noch nicht. "Jedem das Seine" kann ich nicht mehr neutral sehen. Ich sehe immer Buchenwald und Zynismus in dem Begriff.

Wir waren auch am Buchenwalddenkmal.
Vor allem lernten wir, wie wichtig Frieden und Freiheit sind.

Jugendweihe ausschließlich mit Indoktrinierung zu verbinden greift zu kurz.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> ...gedachten wir aller Opfer.


Also dann war meine Bemerkung in #13 nicht ganz fehl am Platz...


----------



## Frank78

Wenn du das ernsthaft hier behaupten willst:



Hutschi said:


> Vor allem lernten wir, wie wichtig Frieden und Freiheit sind.



Dann war die



Hutschi said:


> Indoktrinierung



ja erfolgreich.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

@Frank78 : Komm schon, sich auf "Frieden und Freiheit" zu berufen, ist doch wohl nicht schon Indoktrinierung? Klar wurde man in der DDR _auch_ indoktriniert (Thälmann etc.) und die Begriffe Frieden und Freiheit missbraucht. An sich sind Frieden und Freiheit aber sehr wohl sehr wichtig, auch ohne rote oder sonstige Indokrinierungen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Wir waren auch am Buchenwalddenkmal.
> Vor allem lernten wir, wie wichtig Frieden und Freiheit sind.


Über Buchenwald 2 habt ihr also auch da bereits gesprochen?


----------



## Frank78

HilfswilligerGenosse said:


> @Frank78 : Komm schon, sich auf "Frieden und Freiheit" zu berufen, ist doch wohl nicht schon Indoktrinierung? Klar wurde man in der DDR _auch_ indoktriniert (Thälmann etc.) und die Begriffe Frieden und Freiheit missbraucht. An sich sind Frieden und Freiheit aber sehr wohl sehr wichtig, auch ohne rote oder sonstige Indokrinierungen.



Ein Staat der durch und durch militarisiert war spricht von Frieden? Jugendorganisationen, Betriebskampfgruppen, Zwangsrekrutierung in die NVA in Friedenszeiten, Militärparaden noch und nöcher...

Da kann ich auch den Papst nach dem besten Verhütungsmittel fragen.

Und über Freiheit brauchen wir gar nicht anfangen zu reden.



Gernot Back said:


> Über Buchenwald 2 habt ihr also auch da bereits gesprochen?



Es wurde sogar unter den Teppich gekehrt, wer Buchenwald im 2. Weltkrieg befreit hat, passte ja nicht ins ideologische Bild.


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> Über Buchenwald 2 habt ihr also auch da bereits gesprochen?


Nur kurz, nicht sehr ausführlich. Und nicht so vollständig, wie es heute bekannt ist. Aber gesprochen haben wir darüber.

@Frank78 : Vom Frieden hat unser Lehrer gesprochen.
Am Ende hat es aber doch geholfen. Es hat 1989 gewirkt, dass wir von Ideen von Frieden und Freiheit "indoktriniert" waren. Die Armee hat mitgemacht statt zu schießen.
Und die Eltern haben gesprochen. Viele Jugendweihevorbereitungsnachmittage wurden von Eltern gestaltet.
"Jugendweihe" ist sehr vielschichtig. Sonst würde es sie heute nicht mehr geben.

Was in den 1980er Jahren aber problematisch war: Kinder, die statt Jugendweihe Konfirmation machen wollten, wurden teilweise von Veranstaltungen ausgeschlossen. Das hat mir damals ein Kollege erzählt. Andererseits gab es Schulen, in denen Kinder an beidem teilnehmen konnten.


----------



## bearded

Ich danke Euch allen für die interessanten Beiträge.


----------

